# Puppy left for dead in alley way



## Gemma1009 (Oct 16, 2008)

What an awful thing to do.

BBC NEWS | England | Merseyside | Puppy left for dead in alleyway


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* OMG WTF is wrong with some people *


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Two many sicko's in the world, how do the poor animals stand a chance


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

things like this make me cry then I get angry then I want blood poor little thing I want more land so any soal who needs a home can come as long as they need


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

This is awful and very upsetting, just so glad it was found when it was. Like the reading says i hope they find the mum and rest of the litter.


----------



## Mojo309 (Nov 6, 2008)

That is sickening isn't it. How can human beings be so cruel.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

thats awful the tw*ts who did it


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

How wicked some T***s are im so glad someone found it it was upsetting to read, and the poor mother and rest what is happening to them, i hate some humans,


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok but we don't really know what happened, could it have been a first time bitch that freaked out after having the pup and abandoned it?

Not say there are not sick people in the world, but this may not be one of those times.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, i dont think the bitch could have left it in a black plastic bag though .


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Hi, i dont think the bitch could have left it in a black plastic bag though .


Didn't read that it was in a bag, then it is a crappy person at blame!

Just saw that it had blood on it and was in the ally....


----------



## louiseddb (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like an EBT, if people dont want the hassle of pups, get the dog neutered and spayed dont dump unwanted pups in the alley.


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

no dogs do not leave their babys in bags, people DO,but* -h*** do.that was just so wrong,to do,god help the person that done that.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Every day there are more and more shocking stories. It makes you ask if there are any more pups at risk. If people really dont want pets, dont get them....and if you have them and dont want them anymore, take them to a rescue or even take them to the vet and say you found it....anything is better than dumping it in a bag in an alley.

Really does make you sick.


----------

